# Another idea for people



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2009)

Heres something that could be purchased or even made to fit your cellar out of wood.
http://www.vynebar.com/home/


----------



## smurfe (Nov 1, 2009)

That is pretty stylish. I like it.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 1, 2009)

If you're near an Ikea store, this is a similar idea and very inexpensive: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30055760


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 1, 2009)

(sadly, not customizeable but the price for a stylish 4-bottle wall mounted display rack is hard to beat)


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd be afraid to use that with real wine in the bottles. Our five year old is notorious for slamming doors and making the walls shake.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 2, 2009)

xanxer82 said:


> I'd be afraid to use that with real wine in the bottles. Our five year old is notorious for slamming doors and making the walls shake.



Good news is they grow up, bad news is it doesn't change much and anything hanging on the walls can be used for target practice with nerf guns.
VC


----------

